# Stunning news….Amazon doesn’t make it simple to cancel Prime!



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Amazon used a sneaky tactic to make it harder to quit Prime and cancellations dropped 14%, according to leaked data


Amazon intentionally drew out the process of canceling a Prime membership with layers of confirmations and prompts, internal documents show.




www.businessinsider.com





Amazon uses a series of questions you have to navigate through to cancel Prime, and it Is a nuisance to navigate through all the questions and diversions they use to try to tempt you into doing something other than cancelling. I am shocked, utterly shocked! or maybe not!

I'm still keeping Prime, though the price hike is a bummer. One of my credit cards gives me free membership in Walmart Plus, and I admit I’ve been impressed by the delivery.


----------



## NickD (Jan 6, 2022)

Back in the day when I was at secondary school in the sixties when everything went by post, we signed up one of our friends to a Reader's Digest subscription for a series of books on the Wild West, without him knowing about it. Despite trying to cancel umpteen times, David was still receiving books he didn't want when he left to go to University about 5 years later - happy days.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm SHOCKED! SHOCKED, I say. 

We used to have some book-of-the-month type subscriptions. One for mysteries and one for science fiction. Of course, they send the books unless you tell them not to. And not easy to cancel. BUT, we did learn that when we were stationed overseas -- so our address was an FPO -- they still sent the flyers each month but DIDN'T automatically send the books. That was better. 

Like you, Claw, I'm not excited about the price hike, but will keep prime. On balance, I think it's still worth it.


----------



## NickD (Jan 6, 2022)

Just to add to our friend's enjoyment of RD books, we signed him up under the first name of Daphne. I think that added to the confusion, as his name was David. 

That must count as one of the odder things I've done, but does not come close to the occasions my college friends and I went 'squirrel fishing' with breakfast rolls and balls of wool (no squirrels were harmed, though a few were angered)


----------

